# Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next???



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

For reference:
VW Jetta GLS mkIV 99.5 2.0L auto transmission 208,000 miles
The other evening I noticed my car wouldn't go into 4th, but I was almost home so I parked the car. The next morning, I got in it to go to work and it drove fine. I'm a social worker so most of my job is driving around checking in on people. I drove about 35 miles from the office on the interstate and it drove fine. When I got back on the interstate to drive back to the office, it slipped out of 4th back into third where it stayed stuck. I pulled over and was able to manually shift from 1st to 2nd to 3rd, but it would not go into 4th. I turned the car off, cursed, and turned it back on. It shifted fine after this so I got back on the interstate and it again slipped out of 4th.
I dropped it off at my regular mechanic's shop yesterday and he pulled the following codes: 17990, 00297, 00652, 00281. He says he doesn't do transmission work. He also pulled an ABS code 01276. He recommended a transmission shop in another town so I dropped my car off there yesterday and now I'm awaiting the verdict. The car drove fine all day yesterday without slipping back into limp mode, but obviously there's something wrong with it. Anybody have an idea of what I'm in store for? 
Kevin T


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

please post autoscan


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (Kunkel)*

no autoscan to post. those are the codes my mechanic gave me. anywho, the transmission shop cleaned off one my speed sensors and says he can't reproduce the problem anymore. the car drives fine now. maybe i dodged a bullet, but....
kevin t


_Modified by kgturner at 3:34 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

and back into limp mode


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

and back out of limp mode [email protected]!!


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

and again today, my car has been fluctuating in and out of limp mode. i did notice that for the first time today, the dashboard was illuminated so that all the gears were showing as selected, but now it no longer does so.








kevin t


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

well at this time, i seem to be only speaking to myself, but i'll post this just in case somebody else searches for this issue. in my mkIV jetta, i've thrown the following codes:
00281 (G68 sensor located under motor/transmission mount)
00297 (G38 sensor located next to the ATF cooler)
both these codes pertain to the vehicle speed sensors that are on top of the transmission. i've located a VWoA TSB regarding these two codes.
00281 = http://www.diakom.ru/mirors/tech/pdf/v019906.pdf
00297 = http://www.diakom.ru/mirors/tech/pdf/v019905.pdf
according to the TSB, if your mkIV jetta or golf with the 01M tranmission has these codes, but there is no observed defect with the actual sensor, the problem may be in the wiring harness itself. the TSB gives the part numbers for replacement wiring harnesses to connect to the TCM as well as fairly decent instructions on how to change out the harnesses.
at this point, i have not ruled out the actual sensor(s) being faulty. i'm going to remove the G38 tonight, clean it off, and re-install it. i purchased a hand-held code reader (VAG305) designed for VW/Audi vehicles. what's odd is that when my car slips into limp mode, i can pull over and pull those two codes. if i erase the codes and wait a few mintues, the car will be back out of limp mode.
kevin t


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

i decided to bite the bullet and take my jetta to the dealership. naturally, they can't reproduce the problem. hopefully they'll give me a loaner and keep it for several days.


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (kgturner)*

My suggestion to you is that you find someone near you that owns VCDS. Connect VCDS and go for a ride. When the car starts acting up, run a scan so that you get the current information. Without that information, no one here will be able to assist. 
If the dealer trys to solve the problem while only on the shop floor, it sounds like they will not be successful. Their factory tool is not portable. VCDS is provided the laptop you use has enough battery.


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Jetta 99.5 mkIV 2.0 auto stuck in limp mode one day...fine the next??? (bearthebruce)*

i don't know anybody who owns VCDS. anybody in the mobile, alabama area wanna help me out? 
my car is 10 years old and has 208,000+ miles on it. i don't own a laptop so the purchase of VCDS and a laptop doesn't seem like a fiscally good idea when i only intend to squeeze MAYBE two more years out of the car.
i appreciate your insight, but i guess i'm just stuck between a rock and a hard place at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you tried looking for someone here? 
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com/locator.aspx
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromain?id=113
Please keep in mind, VCDS is not expensive when compared to diagnostic scans at a dealer. Even if you only have the car for 2 years, after 2 scans the unit will pay for itself. I hate to sound like a "sales man" when posting in someones "i need help" posts but with a problem like this it makes no sense to diagnose it blindly. You will end up replacing parts that are not needed.


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for the vag locator heads up. the first link turned up nothing close to me. i'm still looking through the other link. 
intermittent problems are just very frustrating. i know the codes that the dealer will find when the car goes into limp mode. i even provided them with several of their own tsb's in regard to the codes that will show up.


----------



## daveyfuentes (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah I have a 99.5 jetta as well. We replaced that pesky sensor and tried cleaning the throtle body. I also own a code reader except now my car is so bad that damn think doesnt stay unlimp for more than a few mins. However everytime I take out the speed sensor and clean it and the cavity left by removing it, it runs smoothly for a couple of months. I dont effing get it. and I think i might set it on fire.


----------



## kgturner (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (kgturner)*

FYI:
To anybody finding this thread while searching the archives. My problem did turn out to be the two speed sensors I mentioned above in the TSB's. The mechanic replaced both the sensors and wiring harness overlay. The parts came out to be about $230 and the labor was 4.5 hours. My total was $708.51.
Kevin T


----------



## i6595 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (kgturner) (Same Problem...)*

FYI.
I have a 1999.5 MKIV Jetta 2.0AEG//01M w/ 104K. I have had xmission issues with this thing for several years. Specifically it will go months shifting normal (usually in the winter months) and then it will start up shifting and down shifting hard between 1st & 2nd, and sometimes will never shift out of 3rd. I have replaced both speed sensors, had the xmission flushed and filled, performed continuity checks between the TCM and all sensors/solenoids, check the batt voltage and xmission gnds, and most recently swapped the entire valve body with a sonnax rebuild from Central Valve Bodies (CVB). The car will intermittently set the gear display to (inverse video) but usually it will clear when the car is turned off and then back on. There was no metal in the xmission pan when I removed it, and the ATF was clear and did not appear to be burnt. I took it to VW and they scanned it and could not come up with anything other than the same code I constantly get 281 (speed sensor). I am at a loss on this thing, I think I am going to try and find a replacement TCM unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (i6595)*

i6595,
It sounds like your car is a prime candidate for the transmission wiring harness overlay. My friends car was having all the same problems listed in this whole thread.
It would get stuck in limp mode where it would lock it self in 3rd gear. If I drop it down to 1st and 2nd, it will shift to those gears. But will never go into 4th.
Occasionally the printing in the gear selector screen would be inverted like you mentioned, but I don't know what that meant.
The codes that would always come up were G68 and G38 speed sensors. I could clear the codes and it would drive fine for an hour to a day. But sure enough, it would lock 3rd eventually.
I tried replacing the sensors with no luck. So I checked it into my dealership. My lead tech showed me the two aforementioned TSB's. $250 later, the car drove perfectly.
Never had a problem. The TSB's apply to the 99.5 model year MkIVs. The harnesses are about $20 - $25 each. It's the labor they get you on.
I firmly believe the harnesses are your problem


----------

